# Ironing Help



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey,
My wifes in UK for a month.
I have never touched a iron in my life and have no clue... sad I know, but hey ho.

So whose gonna come over and help me with a few bits ;-)

I can imagine the response coming haha...

Hey worth a go! someone must be kind...


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Do you not have dry cleaners where you come from?


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

yeah but god knows where anything like that is around here...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Get an agency in! You can get them to do some housework too.

See the list in the sticky thread about info you need to know.

-


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

sounds a good idea, will do that...
whats the sticky thread?!?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> sounds a good idea, will do that...
> whats the sticky thread?!?


Are you trying to wind me up?

Main Dubai page - threads 'stuck to' first page - called 'things you need to know'.

Lots of useful info there and if everyone reads it, a lot of questions will be answered....

-


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> Hey,
> My wifes in UK for a month.
> I have never touched a iron in my life and have no clue... sad I know, but hey ho.
> 
> ...


Married guy and never touched a iron before and seeking help to help him out. Wow, you have been terribly spoiled ! Do you even know what an iron is, and how it works? Here is a link if you did not know
http://home.howstuffworks.com/ironing-tips.htm


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

1. find a dry cleaners to take them too
2. hire an agency maid
3. learn to iron you lazy sod...even my kids can iron !!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Are you trying to wind me up?


ROFL  (That just made my afternoon)


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> whats the sticky thread?!?


Isn't that what happens when you don't get your washing done proper like?


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> Hey,
> My wifes in UK for a month.
> I have never touched a iron in my life and have no clue... sad I know, but hey ho.
> 
> ...


Lucky wife 

If you don't have any luck with the whole Maid/drycleaners etc I would suggest, mind you it's only a suggestion, googling for picture of irons so you can identify one and then using this link....

How to Iron - wikiHow 

LOL 

Oh, and they even have pictures!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Poor Stevie!!  I did try to muster a little bit of sympathy but all that came out was laughter!!!


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

yeah got loads of sympathy off everyone, such nice peopple.......not

not my fault really, i was always a mummys boy, she always did everything! even when I moved out. She had 2 sons die when I was young, so guess its her her to try and be close to her kids, shes pretty much like it with my sisters too...

yeah so i will go and look at a picture on a web site to see what one is... funny.


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> yeah got loads of sympathy off everyone, such nice peopple.......not
> 
> not my fault really, i was always a mummys boy, she always did everything! even when I moved out. She had 2 sons die when I was young, so guess its her her to try and be close to her kids, shes pretty much like it with my sisters too...
> 
> yeah so i will go and look at a picture on a web site to see what one is... funny.



Just out of curiousity do you know how to wash the clothes?


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

yes. my wife showed me before she went home. so there.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

lol poor sheltered stevie


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

some more help for Steve.....even with video....

Search for "How to iron a shirt"

one can find lots of other instructions...and some hilarious stuff too there...

have fun
Lenochka

Steve...sorry, couldn't resist....


----------



## chammerling (Oct 11, 2008)

*Elna Press*

Buy one of these:










ElnaPress


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Switch to t-shirts and shorts. Works for me.


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

hah

easy
1. place cloth on board
2. place iron metal face down on cloth
3. turn iron dial to the red zone
4. wait till it heats up

it should start ironing on its own (all new irons have the auto-glide feature), just come back in 10 minutes and check on it


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Fantastic post Mazda! Stupendous.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

I thought i explained before, about why i have never done it cuz my mother lost 2 sons, she was over protective. but obviously people are so dumb and thick to even bother to read through it all.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Stevie. I for one am pulling your leg! I thought this thread was posted with a little fun in mind? 

Not the bit about your mom though.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

i actually posted it because i was serious...
sure many people, like 99 percent can use a iron...
ironing to some people would be like connecting a 132,000volt cable to me...


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Sorry man. Do you have a maid? I know that most people I know in Dubai and back, get their ironing done by their maids. If you don't I would look into the suggestion of getting a agency to come in twice a week or so. Or you can seriously go look at the url posted in this thread, and see if you can get it right. 

For the record, I don't iron either. But can if need be.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

no not sorted one out yet, someone said something about having to sponser one or something, sounds a bit scary..
got it done now, no worries


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Only if you need a full time maid. You can get an agency to send you one every week. they have different packages. 
Good man.


----------



## chammerling (Oct 11, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> no not sorted one out yet, someone said something about having to sponser one or something, sounds a bit scary..
> got it done now, no worries


Dude, get that elna press thing - I swear you can get your ironing done in a fraction of the time. It works like a mini hotel ironing press.


----------



## NATS (Sep 17, 2008)

this is such an amusing thread!

yes do get an agent in. When darling wife comes home she will have nothing to complain about!


----------



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Stevie

Try Royal Crown Maids 043920610

We use them for 2 hours a day twice a week. They turn up & do a good job. They only charge 30 dhs an hour too!


----------



## sarah_9 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello,

I know it is a silly advice but this is what I do when I don't want to iron my clothes, wear jeans with tee and if your tee shirt look crumbled, wear it with jacket.



Regards,
sarah_9


----------

